# NSD: Neo Creamback content!



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

After a few tries, I think I may have just found my dream speakers... The Celestion Neo Creambacks.

They're 60 watts each, and described as being like a M65 Creamback, but with a hint of the H75 Creamback. And best of all, for a gigging musician, they're crazy light! This will help me a great deal as I can now load in/out more comfortabley, and feel more secure lending out my cab to a band on the same bill, not having to think that the speakers will blow (I used to have the 25 watt greenbacks).

I just installed them today and played with them for a couple of hours, so I'm definitely in honeymoon phase here. A more proper test will come tomorrow when I play with the band.

I had them installed in a Traynor YBX212 hooked up to a Traynor YBA-1MOD1.

I've had other speakers installed before in this cab: 1) the original V30s, 2) Greenbacks, and most recently a Jensen Tornado.

Some quick observations:

It is very close to a greenback in the mid-range. I like it a lot better than the greenback in the low end, but miss a bit some of the gnarly highs of the greenback. Overall it's tighter than a greenback but not in a bad way. Where the greenback can start getting flubby at high volumes, this speaker seems to stay consistent. The Neo Creamback devours dirt. It loves everything from crunch, to distortion, to out of control fuzz. Simply, it's a fantastic rock n' roll speaker.

My only negative comment may have something to do with the high end. I read somewhere (maybe TGP?) where a single person said that the Neo Creamback sounds a bit congested/muffled. I think others may hear this as well. It is certainly not a bright speaker. But that's exactly what I want. I would always err on the side of warm than bright.

Another thing to note is that for whatever reason in finding the perfect EQ controls on the amp for the speaker, I ended up very close to noon across most of the dials which was encouraging. It seems like the amp and the speakers are a great fit.

Last observation, I find this to be the least directional speaker I've had thus far, which is fantastic.

I'll give another update tomorrow.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Congrats. I want to try a neo 15 in my Vibroclone someday to shave some weight


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That's interesting. How much weight did you save over the other combinations?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> That's interesting. How much weight did you save over the other combinations?


Well the V30s are 10.4 pounds each. The greenbacks are 7.9 and the Neos are 4.2. So I've saved 12.4 pounds from the original V30 combination. In the middle of winter going up/down stairs at 3am that will feel like night and day compared to the stock configuration!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I love Creamback 65's in my fender combo amps, making them a few pounds lighter would be a great. Keep us posted, if they work out for you long term I may try one or two.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

If all you people want to throw away those regular awfully heavy Creambacks, it'll be my pleasure to lighten your load by taking them off your hands.

What wouldn't I do for fellow members ...


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrat ! I wanted to try the Neo too but I used one of these in my custom 1x12 cab, crazy light, I can pick my cab up only with 3 fingers !! It sound good too and I can use with any head of my choice

Eminence Lil' Texas 12


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Update: I just came back from playing with the band. I love these speakers! 

I would just add three things to my initial observations:

1) The low end has incredible thump. Both the bassist and drummer in the band told me that they honestly thought they wouldn't be able to tell the difference with the speaker change. But after hearing them, both felt that the change was substantial particularly on the low end. I would say compared to the speakers I've had in the past, the low end is more in the V30 territory than the greenback. But the mids are all greenback, with no ice-pick whatsoever. 

2) It is an inefficient speaker (97 db), so I had to crank the amp past where I normally have it. I was very happy to do this to get it to a satisfyingly crunchy pedal platform. 

3) The feel. Some people diss neo speakers for their "feel" in terms of how they interact with your playing. The Neo Creamback feels like a regular ceramic Celestion to me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great info, thanks.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Adding this recent video by Jimmy Burkard where he compares the Neo Creamback to a V30:


----------

